# [solved] gvim in root shell bricht ab

## s|mon

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Verhalten wenn ich aus einer Root-shell (bash mit su in einem xterm unter fluxbox) gvim starten möchte:

 *Quote:*   

> **
> 
> GLib-GIO:ERROR:gdbusconnection.c:2271:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
> 
> Vim: Caught deadly signal ABRT
> ...

 

Mach ich nun ein unset auf  *Quote:*   

> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS

  startet gvim wie gewohnt.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegt? Sollte die Session bei Root nicht gesetzt sein?

Danke schonmal,

s|monLast edited by s|mon on Fri May 13, 2011 5:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s|mon

Hallo, ich habe eine Lösung dafür gefunden.

http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/10534/freebsd-opening-x-applications-after-su-to-root

Falls ausser mir noch jemand auf das Problem stösst.

```
export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=""
```

in der .bashrc von root einbauen, so dass die vererbte Umgebungsvariable vom Benutzeracount aufgehoben wird, da diese dbus_session_adress  nicht für root genutz werden kann/sollte.

Grüsse,

s|mon

----------

